# jeenyus eddie wall



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

so i had a eddie wall 146 from 06 and loved the thing and it got stolen like 2 weeks ago, is there anything like it out right now? i'm 123lbs and 5'9 and almost only ride the park and i love handrails so is there any noodles out there like the old jeenyus?


----------

